# Edit / Delete functionality gone?



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

.
I notice the edit and delete functionalities of the forum posts have been removed after a period of time (5 minutes ?). Unfortunately, this would appear to bring posts into line with PM's, and in my opinion is a retrograde step.

The ability to edit a post with corrections or additional thoughts is a valuable tool. Any thoughts on this?

.


----------



## Hugh G (Sep 22, 2016)

Maybe the Oracle from Coolum, AKA Flip-Flop, has served his time and about to return and edify his followers..

The moderators may have implemented these changes to stop him coming back and re-writing history


----------



## Hugh G (Sep 22, 2016)

Hugh G said:


> Maybe the Oracle from Coolum, AKA Flip-Flop, has served his time and about to return and edify his followers..
> 
> The moderators may have implemented these changes to stop him coming back and re-writing history


I have returned to edit the quoted post - to no avail !


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Hugh G said:


> I have returned to edit the quoted post - to no avail !


Yes, for good or for bad, there is now a time limit on editing.

.


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Yes, for good or for bad, there is now a time limit on editing.
> 
> .


The new time limit for editing or deleting posts is two hours. A moderator has confirmed this to me.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Jack Malarkey said:


> The new time limit for editing or deleting posts is two hours. A moderator has confirmed this to me.


I would also like to confirm 

.


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

Who is John Galt? said:


> I would also like to confirm
> 
> .


The new time limit has given me a challenge with my pinned post in the Canberra forum about the weekly rideshare lunch. I can't now update the date of the next lunch in the title or original post.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Jack Malarkey said:


> The new time limit has given me a challenge with my pinned post in the Canberra forum about the weekly rideshare lunch. I can't now update the date of the next lunch in the title or original post.


Yes, I immediately thought of you this morning when this became apparent. It will have an impact on progressive and continuing posts like yours and Mulder99 's and a number of others.

It is not something that I am overly enthused about either but there are reasons for its implementation.

.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Surely this is a reaction to L5S’s posts about his scams that he hurriedly mass-deleted, once that journo broke the story about Uber scamming, and in which his essays featured prominently?


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Lowestformofwit said:


> Surely this is a reaction to L5S's posts about his scams that he hurriedly mass-deleted, once that journo broke the story about Uber scamming, and in which his essays featured prominently?


It is a 'global' change.

.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

It appears that there is a two hour time limit for editing posts in the United States of America too.


----------



## Goatsheep (Mar 28, 2018)

Who is John Galt? said:


> .
> I notice the edit and delete functionalities of the forum posts have been removed after a period of time (5 minutes ?). Unfortunately, this would appear to bring posts into line with PM's, and in my opinion is a retrograde step.
> 
> The ability to edit a post with corrections or additional thoughts is a valuable tool. Any thoughts on this?
> ...


Don't worry, goatwomble the goat will help you with the grammar editing


----------

